# millers ferry



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys Im going to millers ferry this weekend for the first time any tips on where to go or what to throw I will be bass fishing. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

reel stripper 29 said:


> Hey guys Im going to millers ferry this weekend for the first time any tips on where to go or what to throw I will be bass fishing. Thanks:thumbup:


What kind of report can you give us? What to throw? how far up river?
Are the willow flies hatching yet?


----------

